# Hello from Sunny South Florida!



## imspookyboo (May 15, 2013)

Hi all! My name is Faith & I am happy to have found this spooky forum. I am a huge fan of all things scary, spooky, Halloween-y, and that go bump in the night - however, after watching a scary movie I run around the house and have my husband escort me to the bathroom because I'm such a scaredy cat! 

Anyways, I am a 7th grade Civics teacher living in FL with my husband and our dog Bowser. Can't wait to chat with you all!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Faith!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, spookyboo


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome from Melbourne FL.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome!! I loved civics in school! Of course, way back then it was just about who was running the cave clusters ... god I'm old. But Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,Imspookyboo!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Welcome to the forum from North East Florida!!!*


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome from Orlan-D'oh!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Faith! (don't worry there are some other people here who hide under the covers too...)
(but, it's what is under the bed that is REALLY scary...)


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

A Big welcome!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Boo and welcome to the forum. I'm a big scaredy cat too.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Faith!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome! I live just south of you down here in Davie!


----------

